# Sponsor for partner visa - low income issue



## Cireshka (May 17, 2010)

Hi, 
My Australian partner (soon to be husband) and I have been living together in Romania for more than 1 year. We've also had a baby together, who unfortunately died when she was one month old . 
We would like now to migrate to Australia and are looking into the Partner/Spouse visa for me. The problem is that my partner has been in Europe in the last 3 years and has had almost no official income - he volunteered or worked cash in hand. 
I have a job here that provides for both of us, but at the living costs of Romania (which are much lower compared to the Australian ones).
My question is: will he be able to sponsor me? (Before leaving for Europe he has had a very well paid job in Australia and a good employment record but that was 3 years ago...).
Are we likely to be asked for an AoS? If yes, does anybody know the level of income the AoS provider should have? 
Do you have any suggestions as to how we can sort out this situation (apart from him getting a good job for 2 years ) ?

Thanks.


----------



## mondy007 (May 2, 2010)

nope in 309 and 100 visa and 300 visa you need sponser who has been working for at least one year and his income over 24 grand a year if single .. and i have the same problem oh your husbannd or partner is gonna be your sponser .. and the embassy will ask for assurance of support ... its like co sponser or join sponnser .. i am into this problem right now and i alrady applied


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Cireshka said:


> Hi,
> My Australian partner (soon to be husband) and I have been living together in Romania for more than 1 year. We've also had a baby together, who unfortunately died when she was one month old .
> We would like now to migrate to Australia and are looking into the Partner/Spouse visa for me. The problem is that my partner has been in Europe in the last 3 years and has had almost no official income - he volunteered or worked cash in hand.
> I have a job here that provides for both of us, but at the living costs of Romania (which are much lower compared to the Australian ones).
> ...


I am sorry to hear of you losing your baby Cireshka and can understand it is very sad times for you.
Hopefully you start to get some European summer sunshine now and in the future there can be plenty more sunshine in Australia to brighten the future.

Your partner can and actually has to sponsor you, there being a sponsorship form, the 40SP he needs to fill in and that needs to accompany your visa application.
Immi will look at a number of factors in deciding whether an AoS will be needed and that will include your employment/occupation as well as your partners situation and yes, seeing as he has not been working here in Australia for three years, it is possible that an AoS is likely.

The income level required for AoS re one person is relatively low as far as Australian payscales go at $25,580 pa. and you can get two or more people to be Co Assurers.
You'll find details of the process @ Assurance of Support

Your partner ought to contact a few people in Australia starting with parents, other family and friends etc. to sound them out and to explain it is more a formality than anything if it is to be required, not as though they have to guarantee a bank loan.
He should get them to have a read of the Centrelink info so as they will be clear on commitment.

He could also start making contact with former or potential employers and if he finds potential employers and can get a letter from them, advising Immi that he'll be back in the workforce quite quickly on return may in fact be sufficient for Immi not to require an AoS.
Even if they still do, doing some homework on work opportunities, and for you too will do no harm.

Best wishes for all that.


----------

